# NEED HELP PLEASE…



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheeHunterBlake said:


> I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo, 6 speed auto. And just the other day it started shutting off on me and it doesnt want to start back, but occassionally it will but it will only run for a few minutes (sometimes only a few seconds) and then shut back off again.
> I noticed if i gave it enough throttle then it was fine but it kept wanting to stall as I drove it. So Id give it more gas and it stumbled and tried to die but then it proceeded to go. but once I came to a stop it was done for and would die.
> 
> I limped it home barely because tow company “couldnt tow it” because I have air ride.
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

A *P0506 *DTC trouble code may be caused by one or more of the following: 

A vacuum leak 
An air restriction in the intake air path or exhuast 
A faulty positive crankcase ventilation (PCV) valve 
Damaged/failed/dirty throttle body Internal engine problem 
Failed PCM
Read more at: P0506 Idle Air Control System RPM Lower Than Expected - DTC Code


*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*
www.cruzekits.com

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Drake2014LT (Oct 2, 2021)

your fuel pump filter may becoming clogged, or your fuel pump it self might be going out.


----------

